# Urdu: klab



## Jabir

Hello!

Does "klab" here means "club"? I can't find this word in the dictionaries...

Aj sham ko hamare kapre klab ko lejao

thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

Jabir said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does "klab" here means "club"? I can't find this word in the dictionaries...
> 
> Aj sham ko hamare kapre klab ko lejao
> 
> thanks!




I believe it does. Which dictionaries did you check the word in?


----------



## Alfaaz

Links to dictionaries: club and club. (just in case you're interested)


----------



## marrish

Jabir said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does "klab" here means "club"? I can't find this word in the dictionaries...
> 
> Aj sham ko hamare kapre klab ko lejao
> 
> thanks!



In order to get the context, please take into account that the language and the situations described in your book are very much settled in British colonial reality. klab means here a British gentlemen's club.


----------



## Jabir

Thanks, everybody.

@marrish SaaHib: yes, I know the British-Colonial unhappy influence in my textbook, but it is the only one I could find around here... The author teaches basically how to say that your servant is lazy, that his clothes and turban are dirty, how his children smell like pigs and that he didn't cook the potatoes well... The worst part is that the author of the textbook is Pakistani, I believe... Worst because he teaches these to English men, I mean...


----------



## Qureshpor

Jabir said:


> Thanks, everybody.
> 
> @marrish SaaHib: yes, I know the British-Colonial unhappy influence in my textbook, but it is the only one I could find around here... The author teaches basically how to say that your servant is lazy, that his clothes and turban are dirty, how his children smell like pigs and that he didn't cook the potatoes well... The worst part is that the author of the textbook is Pakistani, I believe... Worst because he teaches these to English men, I mean...



May I ask what the title of your book is and the name of the author.


----------



## marrish

Jabir said:


> Thanks, everybody.
> 
> @marrish SaaHib: yes, I know the British-Colonial unhappy influence in my textbook, but it is the only one I could find around here... The author teaches basically how to say that your servant is lazy, that his clothes and turban are dirty, how his children smell like pigs and that he didn't cook the potatoes well... The worst part is that the author of the textbook is Pakistani, I believe... Worst because he teaches these to English men, I mean...


This is a good book, Jabir SaaHib.
It merely reflects the times it was written in, so it is also enjoyable to have a look into the past! I'd suggest you go further with it and take no offence at the sentences used.
For your information, this book was published in 1915, so the author was not a Pakistani. He was a British.


----------



## Jabir

BTW, the Urdu dictionary I use is urduword.com


----------



## Jabir

marrish said:


> This is a good book, Jabir SaaHib.
> It merely reflects the times it was written in, so it is also enjoyable to have a look into the past! I'd suggest you go further with it and take no offence at the sentences used.
> For your information, this book was published in 1915, so the author was not a Pakistani. He was a British.



Oh, marrish SaaHib, I though he was from Pakistan because of his name Aziz-ur-Rahman... The last hypothesis to come to my mind is that he accepted Islam and changed his name


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> May I ask what the title of your book is and the name of the author.


Qureshpor SaaHib, it is the only book I have in print in relation to Urdu grammar or teaching. It is called Teach Yourself Urdu in Two Months by Prof. Aziz-ur Rahman. It has been the subject of one of the initial threads initiated by our friend Jabir.


----------



## Alfaaz

> BTW, the Urdu dictionary I use is urduword.com


That's a good one (but doesn't have as many words as some of the others...actually each dictionary seems to have some words that another might not have)!

List of Helpful Sources: 
Platts, UrduSeek (English-Urdu), iJunoon (English, Urdu, Roman), HamariWeb, Urdu Encyclopedia (with Urdu and Nafsiyaat (Psychology) Lughaat), OnlineUrduDictionary (Urdu-Urdu), UrduEnglishDictionary; 
The last three and first two seem to be the most comprehensive...

Elementary Urdu Learning: UrduFlashcards, HINDI and URDU Since 1800: a Common Reader 

Once you get to the more advanced level (reading poetry) these could also be helpful: Poetry dictionary for Hindi/non-Urdu speakers, WordsList on Ghazal blog/website (made by a Hindi speaker)

Of course, there are many more where these came from! (you can find many resources on Google or any other search engine)


----------



## marrish

Excuse me for chiming in again, I believe there is a Sticky Rules and Resources at the head of our thread.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I believe there is a Sticky Rules and Resources at the head of our thread.


Yes, that could also be helpful! 

Good Luck Learning (anything and everything attempted)!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Yes, that could also be helpful!
> 
> Good Luck Learning (anything and everything attempted)!


I didn't mean to say it is helpful, I suggested putting it there.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I didn't mean to say it is helpful, I suggested putting it there.


 The links don't copy over...so maybe another day!


----------



## marrish

OK, it is OK with me and I appreciate your expressive personality, as far as I can grasp, but there are some rules I find good, that is why my reaction came about. Please do enrich that part!


----------



## Alfaaz

> OK, it is OK with me and *I appreciate your expressive personality, as far as I can grasp,* *but there are some rules I find good, that is why my reaction came about.* Please do enrich that part!



Sorry, I hope the comment wasn't misunderstood or taken as a rude/sarcastic remark (that is the one problem with not being able to use sound...)! I would also like to follow the rules, so maybe I should delete the post....? (Is posting links like this allowed?) I'm afraid I am not able to clearly understand this (if this is a طنزیہ comment about providing links, but not having manners/the "expressive personality" mentioned, which may have been perceived due to reading my previous comment a certain way-which I have apologized for and explained.......or........if this is حوصلہ افزائی to add more to the resources and links...?): if it is the first case, then as previously stated, didn't mean to be sarcastic or rude (as you might know it takes some time and effort to copy/paste/link)  and if it is the second case, then I appreciate it and shall continue....


----------



## marrish

I was by no means sarcastic and, God forbid, rude. Excuse me for any displeasure which you might have had experienced.
For the green part, I am not the moderator but it hurts when one's posts get deleted. There are simply some rules and I find them good. My reaction was a kind hint to send links to online resources at Sticky, because I thought your effort might go in vain provided this forum is moderated. Take this as a good advice of a friend. Please enrich this forum as to dictionary link in the proper place, not in this small thread.


----------

